# Best Syncing Cross-Platform E-Book Reader



## Taylor (Oct 19, 2021)

I have a growing library of ebooks that are not in Logos. I have a Windows laptop and do a lot of my reading on it, for which I love Calibre. I also read on my Apple devices. However, my issue is that I have never found an ebook reader that syncs (highlights, bookmarks, notes, etc.) across all those devices. I currently have, in addition to the Windows laptop, an iPhone and iPad. I can easily upload EPUB files to Apple Books and it syncs beautifully between my iPhone and iPad. However, my highlights and bookmarks cannot sync between Calibre on my laptop and Apple Books on my Apple devices. The only solution I have found is to upload my EPUBs to Google Play Books; it has apps for and syncs with all devices. However, it is not ideal to have to use Google. Plus, their ebook reader is, in my opinion, not as good as either Calibre or Apple Books.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Logan (Oct 19, 2021)

Your Google Play Books might be the best solution for as many devices as you're trying to sync across.

I'd looked into FBReader and I'm not sure it actually syncs notes.

Amazon's ecosystem is good if you buy your books from them. But syncing your personal books (epub conversions or whatnot) doesn't sync notes on certain apps, which is a shame.

One option I found was BookFusion. They have a free tier and have a Calibre plugin as well. Might be worth looking into.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Taylor (Oct 20, 2021)

@Logan ,

Thank you for these recommendations. I am actually somewhat impressed with BookFusion. It seems like a sincere project. I am fairly disappointed in the quality of the web app, but it's usable. Their mobile app actually seems quite good, though. It is aesthetically pleasing (which is important for electronic reading, in my experience), and it has good functionality and features. All-in-all, I think it is a decently better option than Google Play Books. Furthermore, the project seems to be being actively developed. Perhaps I will support them.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 22, 2021)

@Logan,

I actually misspoke about the BookFusion web app. It's actually very good. When I first used it, my ebooks were just plain text, with no formatting whatsoever. I figured out this was because I am using hardened Firefox as my web browser. I opened BookFusion's web app up in Microsoft Edge, and it functions properly. I am overjoyed at this.


----------



## Logan (Oct 22, 2021)

That's wonderful news and good to hear that this actually is a viable solution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 22, 2021)

This is intriguing to me as well. I get tons of books from publishers to review. It's to the point where I am out of space and am requesting digital whenever possible. 

I just got a tablet and am in the process of adding hundreds of books in PDF, Mobi, and EPub. Bookfusion could potentially save me a significant amount of time.


----------



## Maycon Ramirez (Oct 22, 2021)

Neat-reader is best.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Taylor (Oct 22, 2021)

Maycon Ramirez said:


> Neat-reader is best.


Thanks for the recommendation. My concern is the fact that Neat Reader seems very inactive in keeping their iOS app up to date, whereas BookFusion is working actively to improve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

